# Tastatur funktioniert nach Reboot nicht mehr

## Cosmic321

Hallo liebe Gentoo Gemeinde,

Ich bin relativer Neuling in Sachen Gentoo, habe aber mit Linux allgemein ein wenig Erfahrung, würde mich als Fortgeschrittenen bezeichnen.

Ich habe das Problem dass nach einem Reboot meine Tastatur nicht mehr erkannt wird. Diese ist über den PS2 Port angeschlossen. Wenn ich die Tastatur kurz abstecke und wieder anstecke, funktioniert sie einwandfrei. Beim erstmaligen Einschalten des Rechners funktioniert sie auch ohne Probleme.

Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass "Microsoft" auf der Tastatur steht.   :Very Happy: 

Kann mir nicht erklären woran es liegen könnte. Habe mit anderen Distributionen noch nie ein derartiges Problem gehabt.

Da ich das Problem nicht im Entferntesten zuordnen kann, weiß ich nun auch nicht welche Configs bzw Logs ich Posten könnte.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke!

Cosmic321

----------

## franzf

Wie hast du dir denn deine Tastatur eingerichtet? Manuell per xorg.conf, oder verwendest du schon hal zur automatischen Konfiguration der Devices?

----------

## Cosmic321

Hallo, ich verwende hal und habe somit auch evdev in meinen INPUT_DEVICES angegeben.

----------

## ScytheMan

habe das problem auch manchmal, mit tastatur und maus allerdings unabhängig vom x-server.

ich tippe auf kernel oder (bei mir wahrscheinlicher) bios/board.

welches mainboard hast du?

----------

## Cosmic321

Ich benutze ein Asus P5Q Deluxe auf dem ein P45 Chipsatz verbaut ist. Bei mir tritt das Problem allerdings nicht nur sporadisch sondern bei wirklich jedem Reboot auf!

Ich bilde mir ein, dass dieses Verhalten erst auftritt seit dem ich den Xorg und compiz-fusion installiert habe.

Kernel kann es nach meinem Verständnis nicht sein, da dieser doch komplett neu geladen wird, oder? 

Bleibt der Kernel beim Reboot etwa im RAM erhalten?

Sprich: Weiß der Kernel beim rebooten dass er "gerade eben" schon mal gelaufen ist, und erspart sich darauf hin die Tastatur zu erkennen?

----------

## ScytheMan

ich hab ein gigabyte board mit amd 790fx chipsatz.

ich muss maus und tastatur sporadisch reconnecten (sind aber per usb angeschlossen), was du machen kannst wäre folgendes:

-schau im BIOS nach ob Maus/Tastatur erkannt wurden 

-starte den X-Server nicht automatisch und probier dich über die Kommandozeile einzuloggen.

-starte den X-Server und versuche auf die Kommandozeile mit STRG+ALT+F1 zu switchen.

----------

## JoHo42

Hallo Cosmic321,

Lass Dir mal die Liste mit:

rc-update show

schauen ob hald mit default drin steht.

Falls du kein hald nicht drin steht bitte mal\

rc-update add hald default

reboot.

Must du evt. mit einer Live CD booten und von Hand machen.

Hatte ich auch mal, ich habe meinem anderen System gebottet und dann

mount /mnt/gentoo

usw..

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

So geht es wieder.

Gruss Joerg

----------

